# Build the Muscle/Lose the Fat



## ddawg (Jun 2, 2005)

I decided it would be a good idea to start a journal to kind of hold myself accountable for what I eat and to keep me motivated for my workouts.  A little background, I'm 19, male, 6 ft. tall, 164 pounds.  I'm not really sure of my body fat percentage but I wear a 34 inch pants.  This summer I am really wanting to workout hard and try to put on some lean muscle and also lose some fat.  I'm planning on doing weight 3x a week and cardio 4-5x a week.  Tomorrow I plan on doing cardio and weights. Here is the plan for Friday.  

6:30-wake up and 1 scoop whey

7:00-8:00-speed walk on treadmill on incline

8:30--80g Oatmeal, 1 natural yogurt, 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg

11:00--6oz Sweet Potato, 1 Tbs. Natty Peanut Butter, 2 Fish Oil, 2 Cups Brocolli

2:00--70g Oatmeal, 1/2 can tuna, 3 egg whites, 2 cups bellpeppers,1 fat free cheese

3:30-4:30--weights--squats,leg extension, leg raise,leg curls, preacher curls, dumbell curls

4:45--5 oz Banana, 1 Scoop Whey, 70g Oatmeal, 1 Cup Skim Milk

7:00--5 oz Grilled Chicken, 1/2 Cup 7 grain pilaf, 3 Cups Brocolli, 2 Fish Oil

9:30--1/2 can tuna, 1 oz almonds, 2 Fish Oil

Totals 2812 Calories, 61g Fat, 313g Carbs, 251g Protein

20%/45%/35%


----------



## ddawg (Jun 2, 2005)

I thought I'd go ahead and post my plans for saturday and sunday so I can stay strict.  Saturday is going to be a problem day for me because I have to work a 9:00-6:00 shift at work.  Needless to say I don't plan on doing any working out Saturday.  Another problem with this is I won't be able to get 6 true meals in and I will probably have to pick something up quick for lunch...i'll try to keep this meal somewhat nutritious.  I figure I'll burn a lot of calories at work because I am a bagger at a grocery store and all I do all day is carry groceries out to people's cars.  Here is Saturday's plan:

6:30--100g Oatmeal, 1 natural yogurt, 1 scoop whey

8:45--1 Can Tuna, 1/2 Cup 7 grain pilaf

1:00--This sucks because after meal 2 I don't get a chance to eat till one.  However, I found this healthy restaraunt that I'm going to try.  I just don't like the fact that I won't know the nutrition.  I'm getting a grilled portobello mushroom burger----portobello mushroom patty, 7 grain bread, organic white cheddar, tomato, bean sprouts, organic guacamole......I guess this is a pretty healthy lunch!??!

6:30--5 oz Grilled Chicken, 3/4 Cup Brown Rice, 3 Cups Brocolli, 1 Fat free Cheese

9:00--1 Scoop Whey, 1 oz Almonds

No clue about the macros because of lunch
oh well


----------



## ddawg (Jun 2, 2005)

Sunday---Just cardio day

6:30--1 Scoop Whey

7:00-7:30--30 minutes HIIT on treadmill or bike

7:45--1 Scoop Whey

8:30--80g oatmeal, 4 egg whites, 1 fat free cheese, 2 fish oil, 1 natural yogurt

11:00--7oz sweet potato, 1 tbs peanut butter, 1 reduced fat cheese stick, 2 fish oil

1:30--80g oatmeal, 1/2 can tuna, 4 egg whites, 1 cup bell peppers, 1 fat free cheese

4:00--5 oz banana, 1 scoop whey, 60g oatmeal, 1 cup skim milk

7:00--4oz (raw) extra lean beef, 3/4 cup brown rice, 3 cups brocolli, 1  cup bell peppers

2805 calories
65g fat, 306g carbs, 247g protein

21/44/35


----------



## ddawg (Jun 2, 2005)

ddawg said:
			
		

> Sunday---Just cardio day
> 
> 6:30--1 Scoop Whey
> 
> ...




forgot meal 6
9:30--1/2 can tuna, 1 oz almonds, 2 fish oil


----------



## goandykid (Jun 6, 2005)

nice to see people devoted to getting in shape, keep it up 

Whats your workout routine like?


----------

